# Where is Gaunt's Ghosts - Chapter approved PDF?



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

GW put this up a while ago and I've lost my copy. Does anyone know where I can find it? It has I think 4 characters (bragg, sniper, etc) and some rules plus modelling advice. I tried looking up on PDF search engine but to no avail.

If anyone can help me I'd be super grateful. k:
Thanks in advance


----------



## zeon213 (Feb 14, 2010)

This might help.
http://www.scribd.com/doc/7211273/Tanith-First-and-Only-1st
http://www.scribd.com/doc/7211273/Tanith-First-and-Only-1st


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks zeon213, that's just what I'm after. Seen anything on with the conversion photos at all? I'm really happy with these babies!

Any way of not having to sign up?


----------

